# Demographics here?



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Classical music in general, and opera in particular, has a reputation for attracting an audience that is more mature. Gotta admit I'm curious as to where I fall on the age scale for this forum, being a 35 year old man. Obviously, you don't have to reply with your age if you prefer not to, the poll is nicely anonymous, but thought it might be interesting to see what kind of age range we have here.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi. I'm 47 but have 'only' been collecting classical stuff for the last 10 years after being a fan of rock music since about the age of 13. I felt I needed a fresh experience - almost like a year zero - so CM and (to a lesser extent) jazz have been my main touchstones since. I would imagine that there are some folk here younger than me but have been CM enthusiasts for much longer than I have been.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Less than 20 but people know that already...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I almost remember when classical was just called music. I see I am not quite the oldest here though. :-D

I think you would probably have more older people responding if they were comfortable with the internet. Many people my age are not, so that will skew your results.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

True Weston, and a good point. Just by being an online forum, the age results will skew younger. Still a bit surprised at how many sub-20 and 30-somethings there are.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I started being obsessed with classical music when I was about 12 or 13. Never liked the other stuff. So although I'm now in the older demographic I haven't always been.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

around 30-39 here... only start listening classical the last 6 - 8 years. previously, metal.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

53, started listening to classical music around 30. Still listen to all kinds of music, including pop, rock, jazz.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

62 - Grew up in a classical music family ... both parents played for years in the Scandinavian Symphony (Detroit) and later the Long Beach Phil (California). I began classical piano lessons at age 6, and later went on to organ. 

Kh


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Interesting observation:


rgz said:


> Classical music in general, and opera in particular, has a reputation for attracting an audience that is more mature.


That's been _my_ experience. My memory is that the crowds to orchestra concerts seem just a little younger than opera audiences. It's pretty close, though, and my sample observations are admittedly limited recently.

Likely my most jarring "audience-age" experience was last year, when I went to see the MET in HD performance of _Der Rosenkavalier_ in a theatre in South Jersey. The theatre held (to the nearest hundred) 300, at a guess. Virtually all seats were taken- and I only noticed about a dozen people who looked obviously younger than me (and I ain't exactly young).

As for message-board discussion, I know that, in the nascent days of growing internet-access, there were some more experienced Classical Music fans who observed the earlier "use-net" style discussions, and also witnessed some of the cattier "catty-corners" of 'free-for-all' discussion, and it soured them on conversation on the web- in some cases, permanently. Oft-times, you see these people wail Jeremiads about the decline in print-journalism in Classical Music. I wish they didn't paint the entire 'net with such a broad brush... but, given their perspective, one can at least see where they're coming from.

I think the above point plays a role in the fact that Classical Music Message-Board participants trend younger than the Classical Music consumer-public at-large.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> I think the above point plays a role in the fact that Classical Music Message-Board participants trend younger than the Classical Music consumer-public at-large.


One thing I really enjoy about this board is that there is little to none of the endless sniping and belittlement of opera singers that one doesn't like (and of the posters that support said singers) that you can find on other boards and, most especially and ridiculously, on youtube. There's some good natured back-and-forth at times but I've yet to see any threads devolve into the "Callas is like God, but better" / "Callas is human garbage" types of attitudes.
Without exception, everyone here seems to be a good-natured, likeable person 

And to contribute to the trend of others posting a bit about their background: 35, male, got into opera about a year ago. Always have liked classical music but was never a big consumer of it, just general familiarity with the most well-known works. My other main interests are electronic music and indie rock ... and a soft spot for 80s pop.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

rgz said:


> One thing I really enjoy about this board is that there is little to none of the endless sniping and belittlement of opera singers that one doesn't like (and of the posters that support said singers) that you can find on other boards and, most especially and ridiculously, on youtube. There's some good natured back-and-forth at times but I've yet to see any threads devolve into the "Callas is like God, but better" / "Callas is human garbage" types of attitudes.
> Without exception, everyone here seems to be a good-natured, likeable person
> 
> And to contribute to the trend of others posting a bit about their background: 35, male, got into opera about a year ago. Always have liked classical music but was never a big consumer of it, just general familiarity with the most well-known works. My other main interests are electronic music and indie rock ... and a soft spot for 80s pop.


But... Callas _is_ human garbage... 

I thought the lack of discussion was merely a sign of consensus.
 (I kid, of course)


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

World Violist said:


> But... Callas _is_ human garbage...
> 
> I thought the lack of discussion was merely a sign of consensus.
> (I kid, of course)


 hehehe


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm 46, so I guess that makes me part of the typical crowd here, of the 14 people in the 30-50 range. Classical music basically summarizes everything I take pleasure in doing, so I've been a member of each of these demographics, aside from the ones that are still senior to me.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm 28. I've enjoyed classical music for about ten or twelve years. Started listening to it more 2-3 years ago. Opera as I've mentioned is such a new genre for me, just started 3 months ago.


----------



## Listener (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm 27 and have been interested in classical since I was about 18. The only opera I really like is baroque opera, but I'm not as familiar with opera as I'd like to be.


----------

